# Where are all the cash points on Stokes/Cheltenham/Gloucester Road?



## electrogirl (Jul 17, 2006)

There is one I know of by the Somerfield but that's it. All the rest are in those smile shops which charge you some ridiculous amount. So why is this? Is it a conspiracy?


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 17, 2006)

There used to be one by Oddbins, or whatever that offie was (Threshers?) ... is it not there anymore?

I've not wandered that route for a long time so have no idea how much things have changed.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 17, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> There used to be one by Oddbins, or whatever that offie was (Threshers?) ... is it not there anymore?
> 
> I've not wandered that route for a long time so have no idea how much things have changed.



Yeah sorry that's the one I mean. I've just moved to that area and it just seems weird to me that for such a busy, long road there are no cash points.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 17, 2006)

Where are the banks/building societies?

*goes to google*

Barclays - 60 Gloucester Road
Natwest - 72 Gloucester Road
HSBC - 14 The Promenade, Gloucester Road
LLoyds TSB - 2 Zetland Road


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 17, 2006)

that lloyds turned into the carphone warehouse a few years back now, so between the hsbc on the prom and the bearpit in town, there are only pay cash machines in shops. It's rubbish.

As far as i know, they're only in localsparalldaysplusforyou by the arches and that dodgy but cool newsagent opposite the end of jamaica street. Or the corner shop in picton street.

The woman who used to run the anson rooms and now runs the academy did lobby the council to put one in, or at least encourage one to be put in, on stokes croft a few years back for  the safety of clubbers in the area, but since al the clubs there died out nothing more seems to have happened.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 17, 2006)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> *that lloyds turned into the carphone warehouse a few years back now,* so between the hsbc on the prom and the bearpit in town, there are only pay cash machines in shops. It's rubbish.
> 
> As far as i know, they're only in localsparalldaysplusforyou by the arches and that dodgy but cool newsagent opposite the end of jamaica street. Or the corner shop in picton street.
> 
> The woman who used to run the anson rooms and now runs the academy did lobby the council to put one in, or at least encourage one to be put in, on stokes croft a few years back for  the safety of clubbers in the area, but since al the clubs there died out nothing more seems to have happened.



Bastard lying Google!!


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 18, 2006)

Quite! First chinese censorship, now misleading bristolians! 

*dons tinfoil hat*


----------

